# CNC Software



## tbagjohn (Dec 8, 2009)

What sort of software applications do people use to

- Capture images
- Edit Images
- Create Images

Keep in mind that the output from these apps needs to be read by a CNC application that does the final "image to code" conversion. Thanks.


----------



## suzylimac (Dec 8, 2009)

i think TYPE 3 and UCanCAM V8 wave board are suitable for you


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

what sort of images are you talking,
2d ,3d ?


----------



## tbagjohn (Dec 8, 2009)

Mostly 2-D, but intruiged by 3-D CNC-ing


----------



## emcanke (Dec 18, 2009)

*Mach3*

Imali neko ko koristi Mach3 za svoju CNC masinu?

Canke


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Translation*



emcanke said:


> Imali neko ko koristi Mach3 za svoju CNC masinu?
> 
> Canke


We had someone who uses Mach3 for your CNC machines?


----------



## tpeeson (Feb 18, 2010)

CorelDraw Graphics Suite X3


----------



## mbr72cnc (Feb 15, 2010)

I use Cut2d and PhotoVcarve from Vectrics. Also CamBam is another good choice. For image editing I use Paint.net great software.


----------



## ISHAMON49 (May 23, 2008)

I am a fan of the COREL Suites.
Draw
Trace
Capture
ish


----------



## nigjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

*raster to vector*

I use a raster to vector chook in Mastercam then do some minor cleanup.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Are there any software packages that run on Macs? I still deeply mourn the movement of Corel out of the Mac market; I used WordPerfect until the Mac OS no longer recognized it. Great Thanks


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

I use bobcad/cam with bob art pro. Decent program but there's a bit to be desired for the woodworker. Vectric's programs are a bit more suited. I also use Paint.net and Inkscape. Both are great free programs.


----------



## emcanke (Dec 18, 2009)

Za upravljanje CNC graverke koristim Mach3, drugu CNC masinu mi tera EZ CNC, pripremu 2D DXF fajlova radim u Corel-u, 3D u ArtCam-u ... nekada koristim i neke manje programe.

...napomena... prevodite sa jezika Srpski


----------



## Dorisz11 (Aug 31, 2010)

Mach3 and Corel!


----------



## jeremy budgen (Oct 9, 2010)

Corel Draw, Bobcad, Biesse works, Artcam, Featurecam


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I do not choose our programs, my son Scott is the computer guru. I did ask this question of him and his answer still left me without a solid favorite.

He says all programs have a purpose and depending on what he is designing, decides what program he uses. The more expensive the program the easier it becomes to do certain tasks. I guess he feels the right program for the right job. 

This leads me to believe that there is not a single program to do everything,,,,, well efficiently anyway. Our new CNC build has been done in Solid Works.

I guess the answer is dependent on how sophisticated and the design of job you are doing. Some machines do have their own protocols and require you use their software for best results.

I bet this is clear as mud. 

Have a fine day.


----------



## WmTmpkins (Oct 7, 2010)

Buy a cheap pc. Designate it only for CNC.


----------

